# 10PM No Schedule Block..... (Deactivated?)



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

At 10pm I see nothing, does this means my account was deactivated?

Last time I had a block on my way there I caught a flat tire and obviously missed my Block because of it, Amazon emailed me and said I am expected to go to my block and I stated what am I supposed to do.....

They said that is no excuse, I said fine......

So it seems like some great Person has done something to may count and it looks like at least now I don't/can't see any open schedules.


Anyone have tis happen before?

Thanks


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I don't think it has anything to do with your account. I also checked for a block at 10pm and didn't see any blocks to schedule for the first time ever. Miami Gardens location. I think they didn't release any blocks tonight for some reason.


----------



## J.F.R. (Jun 10, 2016)

miauber1x831 said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with your account. I also checked for a block at 10pm and didn't see any blocks to schedule for the first time ever. Miami Gardens location. I think they didn't release any blocks tonight for some reason.


Okay Cool, this is for Miami Gardens location as well.

Appreciate it, thanks.....


----------



## E1s (Jul 26, 2016)

Same here in Baltimore. No blocks at 2200 for the first time. I missed it Friday night, but usually it's no problem to pick up a block on a Saturday. I didn't get a single notification until I randomly refreshed and saw a 5 pm block show up... after I already had other things planned. Weird.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

The weekly caps may be making a comeback.
Seems like less so the past few weeks, but I know the caps are not "linear".
In other words, they get staggered before, during and after drivers have accrued 40 hours.
One group may get capped on Wednesday/Thursday and then have blocks available
for the rest of the period. Middle of the week as well, then return to normal for Mon. and Tues.
as the period comes to a close. It looks random, but it's not. Some do not get capped... just sayin'.
As long as you can sign into the app, the story continues...

Go back over the months past (in the big thread) and re-examine all the crazy crap
that's been pulled as Amazon has rolled this thing out. Go past the theories and much
of the "what-the-hell-is-this-about ?" routines and some patterns are getting a bit obvious.

Also, even for those who (usually) have little trouble claiming 2200 blocks at the grab,
sometimes on some nites there's no orange bar either. It does happen and I'll admit it feels weird.
Maybe those days I'll polish up the car and go run a few Ubers. Sometimes, I'll just mosey up
to the warehouse and get a block assigned anyway. I've even taken a day off now and then.
Even had the occasion when the SM tried to "push" me a block and it would not show up in my app.
That condition lasted about 24 hours and I really was lost for an explanation. It corrected itself.

Been on the run with this since Nov 2015 and there have not been many dull moments.
Something's always going on and it changes. Somedays, it feels like no amount of $ is enough.
Growing pains would be an understatement. It's more like process development torture.
What fails to kill the beast seems to make it stronger and just a bit more ugly each time.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

If you were deactivated you would know you would get an email saying so.


----------



## Qtpa2d (Sep 17, 2016)

I'd you were deactivated, you wouldn't even be able to sign in. This is the rat race of trying to get a block unfortunately.


----------

